# Oracle Touch grinder/tamping issue



## Kamuzo (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi guys!

I was wondering if anyone can help me with the issue. I was very unlucky with this model, the one I have is the third Oracle touch within a year. I have it for nearly two months and I already have issues with it. First of all the grinder has a very strange sound, my previous two Oracle touch has had the same normal grinder sound but this one seems to be slower and it isn't constant, it sound like it slows down or speeds up but the coffee was great. I just changed the beans, before I used Ethiopian washed yirgacheffe beans from White Rose Coffee now I use the same coffee beans but from Pennine Coffee and it is fair trade, These two coffee roasters share the same address. After grinding it at 13 the espresso is coarse, lowered the grind setting to 8 and it didn't make any difference. Adjusted the grind setting burr to 4, grinder at 8 at it is still kind of coarse and the brewing process starts at 3 seconds and the espresso is under extracted. When grinding the sound of the grinder is awful, it sounds like it will stop at any moment, it's really struggling. When using the double portafilter for espresso the grinder setting is at 8 the grinding process is long and it ends with no tamping and on the display it says stopped. Brewing starts at 5-6 seconds and the result is the same under extracted coffee. Sage must be sick and tired of me as my first Oracle Touch had software issues and hat to be replaced, the second one had touch screen issues and started doing things without touching the controls, had to be replaced again. Reached out to Sage but no reply yet. Has anyone experienced similar issues? Any suggestion will be very much appreciated!

Cheers!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Beans can cause the grind speed to change as they are ground. It's usually more noticeable on lighter roasts. It could be noticeable on poor uneven roasts as well if that is extreme.

I had a grinder setting not changing the output. On a BE which is essentially the same grinder. Self inflicted as removed the centre burr and didn't tighten it enough so it ran loose. Silly really as there is no need to remove that burr as any coffee under it just stops there.

Bad beans can show this symptom. Common on stuff out of supermarkets. Grind as fine as you like and shots run too fast. You shouldn't worry about when coffee starts flowing only the size of the total shot that comes out. Also forget the words over and under extracted. What matters is a grinds in weight to weight of shot out ratio. In practice that could be anything from 2 to 4 in order to get what the bean should give and an acceptable taste. Some might also try a lower one, changing shot times and etc as well. Too much at once so most fix time - 30sec total from when the button is pressed.

You can wreck the burrs by adjusting the outer burr. Once done that's that. The burr can be adjusted to the point where they rub on minimum setting, or even at higher setting. Checking that the main adjustment can't cause the burrs to rub at any setting is essential.


----------



## Kamuzo (Oct 19, 2020)

Got some Colombian beans but it is from the same roaster like the one I use now. Never had this issue with the other two Oracle touch and I tried at least 5-6 type of beans. Thanks for your reply ajohn


----------

